# Romance languages: Present perfect



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola a todos!

Éste es mi primer hilo en el foro de mi querido idioma, y lo que quiero hacer es compararlo con otras lenguas romances en cuanto al presente perfecto se refiere. Hay diferencias notables, y probablemente también las haya en otros tiempos verbales.

Acá les pongo unos ejemplos de español, italiano y francés (es posible que estos dos últimos estén incorrectos, así que corríjanmelos si ése es el caso, por favor) para que vean la diferencia. Son ejemplos demasiado simples a propósito.

Español:

Él ha comido./ Ella ha comido.
Él ha ido./Ella ha ido.

Italiano:

Lui ha mangiato. / Lei ha mangiato.
Lui *è* andato. / Lei* è* andat*a.*

Francés:

Il a mangé. / Elle a mangé.
Il *est* allé./ Elle *est *allé*e*.

Bueno, lo que puse en negrita es lo que es diferente al español, pero común al italiano y al francés. En italiano y francés se usa "essere" y "être" (corresponden a "ser") para verbos de movimiento como "ir", pero en español solamente se usa "haber" para todos los verbos. Además, cuando se usa "essere" o "être", el participio se declina en género y número. 

Entonces: ¿Por qué existe esta diferencia? ¿Y por qué el italiano y el francés actúan de manera parecida, pero el español no? ¿Cuál(es) heredaron la gramática del latín y cuál(es) recibieron otras influencias en este caso? ¿Y qué hay con otras lenguas romances?

Muchas gracias por adelantado por sus colaboraciones. ¡Hasta luego!


----------



## Fernando

En gallego y portugués no hay prácticamente formas compuestas. En portugués sé que se utiliza el verbo tener con una función auxiliar parecida al de haber en castellano, pero no sé si es la misma.


----------



## Nenita84

Tienes razón en afirmar que nuestro presente perfecto no se forma de la misma manera que sucede en lenguas vecinas como el francés y el italiano que según el verbo se utiliza el auxiliar "être" o "avoir" ("essere" y "avere" en italiano). 

Tengo que confesar que cuando hace poco más de un año empecé a estudiar francés me llamó poderosamente la atención el hecho de que el presente perfecto francés tuviera más parecidos con el "Imperfekt" alemán (en el que también se usan como auxiliares "sein" y "haben") que con el vecino español.

¿Acaso son el francés y el italiano más germánicos que el español? La verdad es que desconozco las razones de ésto pero sí que es muy chocante que los presentes perfectos de estas lenguas tengan más cosas en común con lenguas germánicas como el alemán o el neerlandés que con nuestro haber más participio (que, por cierto, más bien parece pasado en la gramática inglesa)

Por cierto, en catalán también se usa "haver más participio" siempre!!! Pero me parece recordar que en occitano no :S.

En fin, espero enterarme del por qué de estas cosas, cuanto menos, llamativas.

Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Éste es mi primer hilo en el foro de mi querido idioma, y lo que quiero hacer es compararlo con otras lenguas romances en cuanto al presente perfecto se refiere.


Tal vez sea un tema más apropiado para el foro "Other Languages", ya que éste es para preguntas sobre el español...



			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Entonces: ¿Por qué existe esta diferencia? ¿Y por qué el italiano y el francés actúan de manera parecida, pero el español no? ¿Cuál(es) heredaron la gramática del latín y cuál(es) recibieron otras inluencias en este caso?


Puedo contestar una de sus preguntas. Ninguna de las lenguas ha heredado la gramática del latín. El presente perfecto de las lenguas latinas es una criación nueva.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo (como siempre) con Outsider. ¿Me puedes aclarar lo que comenté del portugués?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

> Tengo que confesar que cuando hace poco más de un año empecé a estudiar francés me llamó poderosamente la atención el hecho de que el presente perfecto francés tuviera más parecidos con el Imperfekt *Perfekt* alemán (en el que también se usan como auxiliares "sein" y "haben") que con el vecino español.



Tienes razón, es la misma situación que en alemán, sólo que ahí no se declina el participio según el género o número. 



> Tal vez sea un tema más apropiado para el foro "Other Languages", ya que éste es para preguntas sobre el español...


 
Lo pensé al principio, pero luego pensé que ya que la charla iba a centrarse en el idioma español y sus "hermanos" e iba a ser completamente en español, no habría problemas en ponerla en este foro.


----------



## Nenita84

Ayss, estoy tonta, estaba pensando en el "Perfekt" alemán y se me cruzó por medio el "imparfait" francés, dando lugar a una nuevo tiempo verbal (como teníamos pocos!)


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> En portugués sé que se utiliza el verbo tener con una función auxiliar parecida al de haber en castellano, pero no sé si es la misma.


La función es la misma, sí. En portugués antiguo el verbo auxiliar era "haber", como en español. Aun hoy se usa como alternativa a "tener", en lenguaje erudito.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> En gallego y portugués no hay prácticamente formas compuestas.


1. Ele tinha comido.
2. Ele comera.

Ambas las frases son posibles en portugués, pero 1 es más coloquial, y 2 es más antigua/literaria. Creo que los gallegos siguen usando sólo 2.

3. Ele tem comido.
4. Ele comeu.

Ambas existen en portugués, con significados diferentes. El gallego usa 4. No estoy seguro si usa 3.

Por supuesto, tanto en portugués como en gallego existen tiempos compuestos como los siguientes:

1. Ter comido. (infinitivo perfecto)
2. Tendo comido. (gerundio perfecto)
3. Teria comido. (condicional perfecto)
4. Terá comido. (futuro perfecto)

Pero la verdad es que muchas veces no se piensa en ellos cuando se habla de tiempos compuestos en las lenguas románicas.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias. Como ya he comentado en gallego se utiliza el imperfecto de subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito pluscuamperfecto.

Eu falara = Yo había hablado

En español sólo se utiliza en un uso arcaizante o pedante ("Ya Menéndez Pidal hablara de los celtas...") y (increíblemente) en retransmisiones deportivas. "Ronaldinho, ese gran jugador que marcara tres goles..."


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias. Como ya he comentado en gallego se utiliza el imperfecto de subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito pluscuamperfecto.
> 
> Eu falara = Yo había hablado


Sí, pero en gallego y portugués no le llamamos imperfecto de subjuntivo. Para nosotros, es el plusquamperfecto simple, y sólo lo utilizamos como imperfecto de subjuntivo en algunas expresiones fosilizadas como "Quem me dera!" o en registros arcaizantes y pedantes.


----------



## Fernando

Pues yo tuve una bonita anécdota con un compañero galegofalante (hablando en castellano) al que le dije que PIDIERA un documento a alguien.
Vuelve y me dice: "Ya lo PIDIERAS tú"
Yo: "¿Como que lo PIDIERA yo? ¿Por qué no te lo quiere dar a ti?"
Él: "Que no. Que ya lo pidieras tú"
Yo (enfadado): "Pues eso. Que te lo dé a ti. ¿Por qué se lo tengo que pedir yo?"
Él (crecientemente azorado): "Si sólo me dice que lo pidieras tú"
(...)
Y por fin un compañero de trabajo: "Lo que quiere decir es que YA LO HABÍAS PEDIDO tú (con anterioridad)."


----------



## Outsider

LOL! 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Ninguna de las lenguas ha heredado la gramática del latín. El presente perfecto de las lenguas latinas es una criación nueva.


Tal vez deba explicarme mejor. El presente perfecto del latín ha originado el pretérito perfecto simple en las lenguas románicas. Por ejemplo, fíjese aquí.


----------



## the-pessimist

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues yo tuve una bonita anécdota con un compañero galegofalante (hablando en castellano) al que le dije que PIDIERA un documento a alguien.
> Vuelve y me dice: "Ya lo PIDIERAS tú"
> Yo: "¿Como que lo PIDIERA yo? ¿Por qué no te lo quiere dar a ti?"
> Él: "Que no. Que ya lo pidieras tú"
> Yo (enfadado): "Pues eso. Que te lo dé a ti. ¿Por qué se lo tengo que pedir yo?"
> Él (crecientemente azorado): "Si sólo me dice que lo pidieras tú"
> (...)
> Y por fin un compañero de trabajo: "Lo que quiere decir es que YA LO HABÍAS PEDIDO tú (con anterioridad)."


 
LOL..........


----------



## Outsider

Interesting entry.


----------

